# Sporting Lucas Terriers



## Snowy Celandine (26 October 2011)

Has anyone got a Sporting Lucas Terrier?  OH wants a 'scruffy dog' and this is one of the breeds on his wish-list.  I'd never heard of them until recently as they are a comparatively new breed. We also like JRTs/Border terriers and Norwich/Norfolk terriers.  Any opinions on any of the foregoing would be welcome as we have only ever had whippets previously but OH fancies a new addition to the family


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 October 2011)

Was going to reply saying I knew someone who had a Jocelyn Lucas years ago so didn't think they were a new breed, however just had a google and it would seem they are totally different and came about as a result of a fall out within the J Lucas club.  Looking at the combination of breeds in the Sporting Lucas I would think they would be pretty full on and probably need to be kept busy.


----------



## echodomino (26 October 2011)

I have 5 JRTs, they're fab little dogs. 
They make fantastic hot water bottles as they love snuggles. I do agility with mine, they need quite a bit of mental stimulation and exercise or they become little demons  well more so than normal, terrier-ists like to have their nose in everything and the rest of their body if it'll fit!


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 October 2011)

I LOVE my terriers!!  I have one traditional JRT and one parsons x type.  They are the most dear little dogs, yes they need a lot of exercise (you'll never truly tire them out either way!) but the main thing I have found with these dogs is that its like playing with kids.  They don't seem to adhere to the same core rules as other dogs 

They have an awesome sense of humour, comic timing and joie de vivre!  They are always switched on (unless asleep) and even then, they are always ready to jump up and get stuck in!  Their recall is pretty good, but not always... if you bring them up rightly from the word go - they aren't as scrappy or nippy as people will tell you (in fact mine aren't at all)  They are opinionated and obsessive (well they were bred to catch rats/foxes) so when they have something in their heads they will more or less do it, unless you can embroil them in something ELSE naughty, which they'd rather do 

All in all they are big dogs in little bodies, never underestimate their desire to work but never be fooled into thinking they tick the "small dogs" catergory, because they are so much more.  I wouldn't be without mine, they are just wonderful


----------



## Alec Swan (26 October 2011)

Snowy,

if you want to find out more about Lucas terriers,  google Sir Jocelyn Lucas.  He used,  from memory,  the Sealyham as a base,  and tended to hunt them almost as hounds,  in a pack.  I'm almost sure that he wrote a book about his exploits,  with his dogs,  but I can't remember what it was called.

I haven't seen a genuine Lucas terrier for years,  and I'm not altogether sure that they're still bred.  A headmaster of mine had three of them,  and we entered his study in fear.  Not because they were vicious,  but because they reeked.  They stank to high heaven,  and what with the dogs,  and what must have been the donkey dung which he smoked in his pipe,  it was enough to make us gag,  as small boys!!  You only ever stroked them once,  that was enough.

Alec.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (26 October 2011)

Thanks everyone   I knew I could rely on you all to make me think!!!  I have always liked JRTs since childhood when my Grandad had them and labs.  I used to walk them all and never quite realised why people crossed the street to avoid me until years later when someone explained that one of the JRTs had bitten most people in the village.  Oops   He was as friendly as anything with me so I never realised.

Alec, not sure I could cope with a really stinky dog to be honest.  One of my whippets rolled in fox poo yesterday and I didn't have time to bath her immediately so she had to spend a few hours in solitary confinement in the kennels (centrally heated and she had food too so not too big a hardship  ) as I couldn't bear her stinking the kitchen out. Mind you neither OH nor myself smoke 'donkey dung' - lol.


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 October 2011)

My two jacks (one smooth, one broken coated) never smell, despite coming out on the farm with us every morning (with all manner of sheep/fox/chicken/horse poo)  if that helps!


----------



## echodomino (26 October 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			I LOVE my terriers!!  I have one traditional JRT and one parsons x type.  They are the most dear little dogs, yes they need a lot of exercise (you'll never truly tire them out either way!) but the main thing I have found with these dogs is that its like playing with kids.  They don't seem to adhere to the same core rules as other dogs 

They have an awesome sense of humour, comic timing and joie de vivre!  They are always switched on (unless asleep) and even then, they are always ready to jump up and get stuck in!  Their recall is pretty good, but not always... if you bring them up rightly from the word go - they aren't as scrappy or nippy as people will tell you (in fact mine aren't at all)  They are opinionated and obsessive (well they were bred to catch rats/foxes) so when they have something in their heads they will more or less do it, unless you can embroil them in something ELSE naughty, which they'd rather do 

All in all they are big dogs in little bodies, never underestimate their desire to work but never be fooled into thinking they tick the "small dogs" catergory, because they are so much more.  I wouldn't be without mine, they are just wonderful 

Click to expand...

That's better than my explanation lol 

My dad always wanted a Jack after looking after a friend's for a week, such characters. They bought one for me though and they're collectable lol, hence 5 now.


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 October 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Snowy,

if you want to find out more about Lucas terriers,  google Sir Jocelyn Lucas.  He used,  from memory,  the Sealyham as a base,  and tended to hunt them almost as hounds,  in a pack.  I'm almost sure that he wrote a book about his exploits,  with his dogs,  but I can't remember what it was called.

I haven't seen a genuine Lucas terrier for years,  and I'm not altogether sure that they're still bred.  A headmaster of mine had three of them,  and we entered his study in fear.  Not because they were vicious,  but because they reeked.  They stank to high heaven,  and what with the dogs,  and what must have been the donkey dung which he smoked in his pipe,  it was enough to make us gag,  as small boys!!  You only ever stroked them once,  that was enough.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec, it would seem the Jocelyn Lucas Terrier is still bred, but the Sporting Lucas is like a breakaway breed formed by Brian Plummer, seems to be quite a bone of contention in the Lucas terrier world.


----------

